# Mein Fungame vorstellen



## grudge (3. Nov 2009)

Hallo Leute!

Ich habe mein Fungame endlich fertig! 
(1 Jahr arbeit)

Deshalb wollte ich es hier mal vorstellen:
Metzger Joggl



Was meint ihr? Kann man es irgenwie noch verbessern?

mfG


----------



## Sanix (3. Nov 2009)

Also ist noch cool gemacht muss ich sagen, jedoch die Story findet vielleicht ein 14 Jähriger lustig 
Auf eurer Website habt ihr spielen falsch geschrieben.
Es wäre noch cool, wenn ich von anfang an in ein späteres Level gehen könnte, wenn ich es schon einmal geschafft habe (Levelcodes z.B.). Im Level 1 kann ich irgendo nicht unter den Balken durchaufen, sondern muss oben durch gehen.


----------



## javimka (3. Nov 2009)

Selten so viel Blut vergossen, wie gerade eben ^^
Solch Spiele sind eigentlich gar nicht mein Genre, aber aufgrund ansprechender Effekte und Graphik, habe ich es doch bis ins zweite Land durchgehalten 

Also das spritzende Blut sieht hervorragend aus, bisschen makaber, aber ich glaube, das wolltest du auch erreichen. Der Hintergrund ist schlicht und doch detailreich, auch der ist sehr gelungen. Und die auftauchenden Gruselschriften mit zugehörigem Sound sind sehr passend.

Du hast den Cursor zu einem Kreuz gemacht und zeichnest zusätzlich ein Fadenkreuz. Möglicherweise möchtest du den Cursor auch ganz ausblenden und nur noch das Fadenkreuz sicherbar lassen. Das würde folgendermassen funktionieren:

```
Cursor cursor = Toolkit.getDefaultToolkit().createCustomCursor(
		new BufferedImage(1, 1, BufferedImage.TYPE_4BYTE_ABGR_PRE),
		new Point(0, 0), "cfma");
setCursor(cursor);
```


----------



## Apo (3. Nov 2009)

Sehr schön gemachtes Spiel. Vor allem die Bluteffekte fand ich sehr gut. Nur die eigentlichen Spielgrafiken sind mir zu verwaschen. Das Spiel würde mit besseren Grafiken mehr Aufmerksamkeit erregen. Und verdient hätte es das auf jeden Fall.

Zur Verbesserung:
- wie erwähnt bessere Grafiken
- Munitionsbegrenzung oder das die Waffe zu heiss wird und kurz pausieren muss bei Dauerfeuer. Jetzt kann man immer schön auf der Maustaste bleiben und schiesst die ganze Zeit
- vielleicht eine Zeitbegrenzung im Level?


----------



## hdi (4. Nov 2009)

Also ich möchte auch etwas dazu sagen. Es ist eig. nur Negatives, aber du wolltest ja Kritik 

Also auf die dumme Story und die Dialoge, die wirklich nur ein 12-jähriger Bushido-Fan lustig findet, gehe ich nicht weiter ein - ist vllt einfach nicht mein Geschmack.

Was mich gestört hat, und noch nicht erwähnt wurde:
- Ich finde die Bewegung ist sehr lahm. Also der Spieler ist ja im Vergleich zum Level ziemlich klein, und naja man hat das Gefühl man kommt kaum von der Stelle.
- Diese Blut-Fontäne wenn man jmd erschossen hat.. finde ich zu lang. Also auch hier wieder, es ist irgendwie auch sehr langsam. Man hat irgendwie das Gefühl dass das ganze Spiel im Weltraum bei Schwerelosigkeit abläuft
- Ein Hinweis zur Steuerung am Anfang wäre nett. Wenn man nicht zufällig mal CS oder Quake gespielt hat, wird das nix. Ein "normaler" Casual-Spieler von Flash Games und Applets würde nie auf die Idee kommen, WASD-Tasten zu nutzen

Naja also ich habs ganze 7 Sekunden gespielt, bis zu den ersten 2 Gegnern. Fand's weder witzig noch unterhaltsam. Hauptgrund warum ich es so schnell beendet habe war eben diese "Schwere", mit der es sich spielt. Es ist einfach in Zeitlupe, und man wartet ja schon ganze 2 Sekunden bis ein Schuss angekommen ist. Das dauert mir zu lange!! (Ich muss aber auch sagen dass ich Fan bin von so Spielen wie Diablo 2, wo es ordentlich her geht xD)

...eine Positive Sache gibt's doch: Die Hintergrund Musik ist ziemlich cool


----------



## ARadauer (4. Nov 2009)

nette Bluteffekte ;-)


----------



## Steev (4. Nov 2009)

Na ja, ich weis nicht.

Was mir jetzt so aufgefallen ist:
1. Wenn ich nach vorne laufe dann kann ich nach hinten schießen.
2. Wie schon erwähnt: Der Spieler ist einfach zu klein, und die Grafiken sind etwas verwaschen.

Die Bluteffekte finde ich zu übertrieben. Ich würde das ganze irgendwie probieren etwas realistischer zu machen.
Zum Beispiel einen etwas kleineren Bluteffekt, aber dafür die Leichen noch anzeigen (evtl. Raggdoll) und dann langsam ausblenden.

Guck dir mal das Flashgame TTA3 an. Das finde ich in dieser Kategorie eigendlich ziemlich gelungen.

Thing Thing Arena 3 and other Free Internet games @ CrazyMonkeyGames.com


----------



## Marco13 (4. Nov 2009)

Ich find's gut - die angesprochenen Punkte (weniger verwaschener Hintergrund, etwas schnelleres Fallen des Blutes) wären vielleicht Punkte, aber an sich ist es schon gut :toll: Ja, einen Grimmepreis wird es nicht gewinnen, aber hey...


----------



## EgonOlsen (4. Nov 2009)

Es ist, zumindest auf meinem Arbeitsrechner (Core2 Duo 3Ghz, Java6, XP, Nvidia Quadro Irgendwas), absolut grottenlahm. Mehr wie Metzgermeister Valium oder als ob sich der Mensch durch Teer bewegen würde.


----------



## hdi (4. Nov 2009)

Ich glaube du hast vllt ein Problem mit dem Webspace oder sowas? Ich hab's vorhin nochmal schnell gespielt und da lief es wesentlich flotter als beim ersten mal. Vllt ist der Server überlastet?


----------



## EgonOlsen (4. Nov 2009)

hdi hat gesagt.:


> Ich glaube du hast vllt ein Problem mit dem Webspace oder sowas? Ich hab's vorhin nochmal schnell gespielt und da lief es wesentlich flotter als beim ersten mal. Vllt ist der Server überlastet?


Eher nicht, es ist ja ein Applet...hat bis auf die Ladezeit mit dem Server ja nichts am Hut. Aber es stimmt tatsächlich: Ich habe es auch nochmal gestartet und nun lief es wesentlich besser...???


----------



## Painii (4. Nov 2009)

Das erste was ich zu bemängeln hab ist, dass man den Sound nicht abstellen kann.

Ansonsten ist das Spiel bis Ende lvl 2 ganz nett (da bin ich dann an den Messern gestorben  ), nur die Dialoge fand ich auch nicht besonders geistreich (vom Wortlaut her).


----------



## Sanix (4. Nov 2009)

Das mit dem langsam ist nur anfangs so, bis man irgendwas gefunden hat.


----------



## grudge (4. Nov 2009)

Hey,
Danke für die ganzen Kritiken.

Über die Positiven freu ich mich natürlich  

naja, zu den Negativen:

"Sielen statt Spielen"
- wird verbessert  , danke

"Story findet ein 14-jähriger lustig"
- Ja das stimmt, aber irgendwie ist uns nichts besseres eingefallen, zumal wir zuerst das Spiel und dann die Story machten

"Speicherpunkte oder ähnliches fehlen"
- Stimmt, wird bald gemacht  

"Spiel läuft manchmal langsam"
- Also man kann mit einem Rechtsklick Slowmotion an- und abschalten, weiß nicht ob es daran liegt.


Also, danke für die ganzen Kritiken. Wenn ich mal wieder Zeit habe werde ich noch einiges verbessern.


----------



## EgonOlsen (4. Nov 2009)

grudge hat gesagt.:


> Hey,
> "Spiel läuft manchmal langsam"
> - Also man kann mit einem Rechtsklick Slowmotion an- und abschalten, weiß nicht ob es daran liegt.


Ja, das war es. Ich habe wohl einen Rechtsklick gemacht, weil ich dachte, damit könnte man ballern. Ich würde diese Option ersatzlos streichen. Wozu soll die sinnvoll sein?
Ansonsten finde ich das Ding eigentlich ganz lustig, weil es so hirntot ist...ich mag sowas irgendwie.


----------



## Evil-Devil (4. Nov 2009)

Ganz nett das ganze, aber bitte nimm die englischen Announcer Sounds aus UT oder wo du sie auch herhaben magst. die dt. sind einfach nur *censored*.

Lief soweit flüssig, auch wenn es komisch ausschaut nach vorn zu laufen und dann nach hinten zu schießen.


----------



## Marco13 (4. Nov 2009)

Dass die Rollstuhlfahrer so schnell sind ist ein bißchen unlogisch, und dass die Erhängten manchmal so "schräg" fallen... aber das MG Nest ist amüsant


----------



## hdi (5. Nov 2009)

> Ganz nett das ganze, aber bitte nimm die englischen Announcer Sounds aus UT oder wo du sie auch herhaben magst. die dt. sind einfach nur *censored*.


Dazu hab ich auch noch was zu sagen: Die Sounds sollten sich wirklich nach der Zahl der gekillten Gegner richten, nicht nach den getroffenen Schüssen. Beim "Boss" am ende des 1. oder 2.Levels kriegt man nämlich so ziemlich alle Meldungen, obwohl ihm scheinbar nix passiert.
Btw finde ich auch dass dieser Kampf etwas sinnlos ist. Er tut ja gar nix. Und dafür dass er nur hin und her läuft ist es ziemlich langweilig, wenn man ihm 10000 hp wegschießen muss...


----------



## Spacerat (5. Nov 2009)

:gaen: Bin ich nur müde, oder liegts am Game?
Naja... Wenigstens ballern die Progger nicht in irgendwelchen Schulen herum (hoffentlich).
Kann mich eigentlich nur hdi's Meinung anschliessen.
Fade Story, langatmiges Gameplay und keine Einstellungsmöglichkeiten (z.B. Sound abstellen, Tastaturbelegung usw...). Sound- und Bluteffekte machen's auch nicht wett. Notorische Diablo 2-Zocker sind halt mehr gewohnt (z.B. Baal im Höllen-Modus... herrlich ).


----------



## Marco13 (5. Nov 2009)

Ich finde die ... "Kriterien" die hier herangezogen werden interessant. Niemand schreibt so ein Java-Programm mit der Absicht, das beste Spiel der Welt zu programmieren. Die Animationen sind flüssig, die Kollisionserkennung funktioniert, die Steuerung ist gut, die Effekte sind lustig, und egal ob man die Story gut oder die Sprüche schlecht findet: Der (man könnte sagen "technische") Gesamteindruck ist für mich so, dass man IMHO nur sagen kann: :toll:


----------



## Steev (5. Nov 2009)

Technik ist OK, aber er hat gefragt, ob er noch irgendwas verbessern kann. Und da ist halt auch Story, Spielspaß, etc. mit eingeschlossen.
Auf der anderen Seite muss ich sagen:
:toll:, weil er ein ganzes Jahr durchgehalten hat und das angefangene auch zu Ende gebracht hat. Diese Ausdauer haben nicht viele.


----------



## Steev (5. Nov 2009)

Einen Bug habe ich noch gefunden: Manchmal wird der Spieler, wenn er stirbt, unsichtbar und kann nicht mehr gesteuert werden. Dann bleibt er so lange an derselben Stelle stehen, bis er alle Leben verloren hat.


----------



## grudge (6. Nov 2009)

Habe jetzt mal levelcodes hinzufefügt.

hoffe es funktioniert


----------



## Steev (6. Nov 2009)

Eine bitte hätte ich noch: Kannst du vieleicht eine JAR hochladen? Ich habe zZ nur Modem und da kann man so etwas schlecht "online" spielen...


----------



## Developer_X (6. Nov 2009)

ich finde das spiel super.


----------

